# Wednesday Morning, 3 AM - Simon and Garfunkel



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok, yes, this is my favorite pop/rock album of all time. It's just pure class and beauty from start to finish.

They harmonize so beautifully together.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Simon and Garfunkel are my favourite pop/rock of the 60s, they have given us so many beautiful songs, often with very intelligent lyrics as well. That said, I would personally not pick this as their best album (by far), even though it contains their best song imo (Sounds of silence). Too many covers, not enough own material. I'd go with Bookends.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

^^^
Yes, totally agree with Bookends being their best album, & my favorite too; plus it has_ America_, probably my favorite S&G song. After hearing it 100s of times, that 'simple' song still has the power to choke me up ~ _"Kathy, I'm lost, I said though I knew she was sleeping..._" Sigh...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Simon and Garfunkel are my favourite pop/rock of the 60s, they have given us so many beautiful songs, often with very intelligent lyrics as well. That said, I would personally not pick this as their best album (by far), even though it contains their best song imo (Sounds of silence). Too many covers, not enough own material. I'd go with Bookends.





laurie said:


> ^^^
> Yes, totally agree with Bookends being their best album, & my favorite too; plus it has_ America_, probably my favorite S&G song. After hearing it 100s of times, that 'simple' song still has the power to choke me up ~ _"Kathy, I'm lost, I said though I knew she was sleeping..._" Sigh...


Two great replies that sum up just about everything that can be said about this particular album but I must respectfully disagree with "Bookends" which while undeniably great falls to a slight second place to "Bridge Over Troubled Water"...

and it's the last two lines of "America" that always get me - ""_I'm empty and aching and I don't know why._"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know there are a lot of covers on the album, but it just makes me feel so great and pure. I love it!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

They are a great duo, like the Everly Bros. Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme is my favourite album by them. I couldn't get into their more adventurous phase like in Bookends.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bridge Over Troubled Water is my favorite S & G album, but all of them are impressive.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I love all their albums, but if I had to pick one it would be 'Bridge Over Troubled Water' simply because it contains my favorite S&G song - The only living boy in New York.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One of the main reasons this one is my favorite is b/c there are no drums and it's not over-produced.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ironically, the song that made me buy _Bridge over troubled water_ in 1970 (my first LP record!), _El condor pasa_, is now the main reason why I rate this album less high than some of the others. That said, it contains some of their imo best songs, such as the already mentioned _The only living boy in New York_, _So long Frank Lloyd Wright_, and _The boxer_.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Ironically, the song that made me buy _Bridge over troubled water_ in 1970 (my first LP record!), _El condor pasa_, is now the main reason why I rate this album less high than some of the others. That said, it contains some of their imo best songs, such as the already mentioned _The only living boy in New York_, _So long Frank Lloyd Wright_, and _The boxer_.


And "Cecilia"... you forgot "Cecilia", Art...

I loved that tune the very first time that I heard it and still do. It's that driving rhythmic quality that I find irresistible and I've always been drawn to those Paul Simon tunes which have that strong rhythmic foundation - "Mother and Child Reunion", "Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard", "50 Ways to Leave your Lover", "Slip Slidin" Away", and especially tunes like "Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes" and "The Obvious Child".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not really an album person; I'm more of an individual song person, and Simon and Garfunkel--like, say, John Mellencamp, R.E.M., Rush--were one of those providentially-blessed acts to issue album after album, each containing several songs of very high quality such that their albums passed through my hands (were often borrowed from others or from the library), leaving those exceptional works behind in my possession as custom tapes or CDs for future listening. So I don't have a favorite S&G album, but many favorite songs .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I'm not really an album person; I'm more of an individual song person, and Simon and Garfunkel--like, say, John Mellencamp, R.E.M., Rush--were one of those providentially-blessed acts to issue album after album, each containing several songs of very high quality such that their albums passed through my hands (were often borrowed from others or from the library), leaving those exceptional works behind in my possession as custom tapes or CDs for future listening. So I don't have a favorite S&G album, but many favorite songs .


I'm very much an album person. But since I listen to mostly Classical, it doesn't apply as strongly.


----------

